# Shimano Core



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

Is it worth the $369? Other than being lighter what are the major differences between the Core and the Curado? If you own a Core please let me know what pound test you went with and how you like it. Would you do it all over again or have gone with the Curado? 

I would rather have the Core but wondering if it is worth the extra dollars.

Thanks!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The differences are that it is about 1.5 ounces lighter, 7:1 and has 9 S-ARB bearings instead of 6 stainless.

I would fish 30 pound braided line or 8-12 pound mono/FC.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

I have three and love them, I also have two Chronarch D7 and like them a lot as well. I generally use 10 pound mono.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I recently switched to 20lb power pro on my smaller spooled baitcasters......."chronarch d7, chronarch 50mg...etc"...and I really like it. I still like 30lb on my curado E7's and citica E's...."bigger spools".


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

20 lb Sufix braid, 12 lb Sunline Super Natural, 12 lb Sunline Sniper 3 Core 50's and 4 Chronarch 50mg7's

I have 100-105 yds on each reel.

Charles


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

They cast the same the major dif is weight, and smaller for palming


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

# 20 PP. on the 6'2 Laguna ultralight setup. Also feech with Shim MG51''s 

Shop around and get a better deal..


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

I have an Core 50mg7, all I have to say its worth the money. I have it spooled with 40lb fins windtamer.


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Since the Curado has come down in price, thats a hard decision to make. I have a Core and love it, using 20lb Blue PP Super 8 Slick and 7' Kistler Zbone, combo is right at 10oz.


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a core 50mg7 with a 6'6 Falcon Bucoo rod. Weighs right at 9oz.


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Love it. Have core 50 mg and curado 50e. Core definitely cast further and performs better. Core worth the money. Curado nice reel.


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

You're probably sold by now. The Core is definitely worth the money. I looked at the new Chronarch until I compared it to the super light Core. Didn't plan on spending that much, but certainly glad I did. I have only used 30lb Fins Windtamer on it. At first I was concerned using the heavier lb on the smaller spool, but it works great.


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

Went ahead and got a Core. Awesome! Also noticed it is the exact shape, size and mold as my two 50 e's. They just used more BBings and lighter materials.

Thanks to all that posted.


----------

